# Paketliste für Debian (Etch)



## Arno (12. Jan. 2008)

Bei der Installation hatte ich ein paar Problemchen, weil nicht alle Pakete installiert waren. Da die Installation in diesem Falle abbricht, gestaltet sich das recht zeitaufwendig. Deshalb hätte ich hier gern eine Paketliste für Debian hinterlegt.  Da sie aber zu groß ist, stelle ich sie einfach mal ins Netz:

http://belafon.de/public/dpkg_ISPConfig.txt

Ich hoffe, damit spart sich jemand die Zeit, die ich vergeigt habe.


----------



## Till (12. Jan. 2008)

Hallo Arno,

danke für die Liste.

Ich würde aber empfehlen, einfach die Installationsanleitunf für ISPConfig unter Debian Etch zu nehmen. Dort sind auch alle Pakete aufgelistet und zusätzlich noch die Informationen, wie sie korrekt für ISPConfig konfiguriert werden müssen:

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/das-perfekte-setup-debian-etch-40/

oder

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_debian_etch

Denn nur das Installieren der Pakete reicht nicht aus, damit auch alles wirklich funktioniert.

(Den Link zu der Anleitung findest Du auch auf der ISPConfig Homepage unter Dokumentation).


----------



## Arno (12. Jan. 2008)

Hallo Till,

Du hast sicherlich recht, aber ich ging von anderen Voraussetzungen aus, weil ich in diesem Zusammenhang mit OpenVZ experimentiere und dabei mit einem minimalen Debianpaket beginne. 

Daher konnte ich die ersten Schritte nicht so gehen, wie sie im HowTo beschrieben sind. Zudem habe ich ein mentales Problem damit, einer solchen Anleitung hinterherzulaufen und nicht zu wissen, was geschieht. 

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung, vielleicht wird ja aus meinen Experimenten ein neues HowTo für diesen speziellen Zweck.


----------

